
72 hours to launch Celebrate Pride - kilimchoi
https://code.facebook.com/posts/778505998932780/72-hours-to-launch-celebrate-pride/?utm_source=codedot_rss_feed&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=RSS+Feed
======
nullrouted
Hello,

Serious question here. If being gay is not a choice but a preference you have
at birth why do we need pride and parades? I mean it's not like you did
anything or chose to be that way, you just kind of are.

As a person who supports equality, no matter race, sex, religion, etc. this
has always perplexed me.

~~~
tomphoolery
We need it because there are quite a few people in America who do not believe
in equality in the least, even though they may say they do. Being gay _is_ a
choice...it's a choice to believe in who you really are, and not try to be
something you're not, and furthermore, to LOVE whoever you become. For a
white, heterosexual, adult man like myself, that choice comes with no pre-
defined societal restrictions. But stray from any one of those character
traits, and suddenly society finds you reprehensible. I'm not saying the
choice to believe in and love yourself is any harder or easier for anyone on
the planet, but what I am saying is that inherently, there are a lot of
hurdles to get over when one chooses to "come out" as being gay.

A member of my band is gay, and he spent several years during the first years
I knew him hiding that fact from the world. Only when I began to really get
closer to him did I find out his "secret". He asked me if I cared, and the
look in his eyes was that of fear. Fear that I would immediately reject him
because of his internal chemistry. But I didn't, and we remain friends and
band-mates to this day. He later grew up a bit and came to find out that being
gay isn't so bad, in fact there are a lot of things about being gay that are
rewarding and awesome. He's much more comfortable in who he is today, and much
happier as a result of it. His choice to act upon and embrace his
homosexuality, rather than shy away from it, made him an all-around better
person.

That's pride.

~~~
nullrouted
But pride in being who you are? I mean....okay I guess and I get the point you
are trying to make and the tough experiences people have. But....

I say we change the name to "self pride" days/parades and everyone can be
happy about themselves and it can be inclusive to every group then.

~~~
DanBC
They aren't called gay pride anymore, just pride. Almost everyone is welcome.

------
joshuapants
Pretty cool! It would be nice if they could adapt it for use in other things;
for example profile pictures that raise awareness of things like
SOPA/CISPA/TPP/etc.

I could imagine them not wanting to saturate Facebook with a new thing every
week so it would probably be limited, and I could also imagine them not
wanting to take risks by supporting political action that isn't as popular.

~~~
JesperRavn
+1 would love to see something like this for the BDS movement. In 2015 some
people still don't recognize Palestinians have rights.

------
facetube
Okay, now I'm curious: how'd they manage to get O(n^2) asymptotic complexity
out of what looks like a relatively simple semi-transparent photo overlay?

~~~
Bahamut
Probably a double for loop iterating over each row of pixels and then each
pixel in each row (or column).

~~~
placeybordeaux
That sounds like it would only touch each pixel once: the minimum amount of
times.

~~~
facetube
Right, that's why I'm confused. If n is the number of pixels, then 4 million
operations would be linear-time as far as I can tell. Wonder if the author
took n to be the width/height of the image.

------
mkstowegnv
I can't think of any previous historic moment in my life where a statement of
solidarity was so important and yet so easy to make. Progress in the fight
against prejudice is easily lost. I can't help but think about the Vienna
museum exhibit I saw exploring the status of Jews over hundred of years and
how many times periods of tolerance were followed by repression.

Having as many people as possible take this moment to say that we are not
going back matters,and these photos do not just reach the 'quire' ie the
friends of the supporters that are likely to be supporters themselves -
Facebook profile pictures appear in miniature form in ads all over the web.
Google profile pictures also appear in ads all over the web and are probably
even better at reaching the eyeballs of the general public. I had hoped Google
would also set up a similar sort of overlay mechanism, but I see no signs and
this window of opportunity will be all too brief.

------
nsxwolf
It was nice of them to make it voluntary.

------
osi
Nice! Although it never worked for my profile picture, it would always error
:(

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
No fair!

